# configuration mail sur free



## grims (26 Août 2006)

Bonjour, j'utilise mac OS 10.2.8 avec une freebox, et je ne parviens pas a configurer mail pour envoyer des messages. Il s'agit apparemment d'un problème de n° de port !
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mops Argo (26 Août 2006)

sur  10.2.8, je ne me rappelle plus des prefs de Mail mais dans Mail 2.1, &#231;a donne &#231;a :
Voir la pièce jointe 11711


----------



## grims (26 Août 2006)

Merci, mais voici la reponse de mail, le message d'erreur est le suivant : le serveur "smtp.free.fr" ne peut pas être contacté sur le port 25


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2006)

Salut grims
ton cas est classique
tu as peut etre pas entr&#233; toutes les bonnes donn&#233;es
il y a pas mal de fils donnant la bonne configuration
te concernant
c'est peut etre aussi une affaire de r&#233;glage serveurd'envoi ( smtp)

rappel
smtp.free.fr
SSL D&#201;-coch&#233;
Authentification " aucune" ( et champs en blanc)
accessoirement en pop verifer que le port est en 110 , authentification "mot de passe"
-------
par ailleurs il arrive AUSSI que free ait des soucis de serveurs
( je viens de tester , pas en ce moment, RAS)


----------



## grims (26 Août 2006)

Merci de ton aide, 
j'ai tout vérifié mais je ne parviens toujours pas à envoyer de messages depuis mail


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

Bonsoir

&#199;a n'a jamais march&#233; non plus chez moi. Je re&#231;ois les mails sans probl&#232;me (pop.free.fr fonctionne bien), mais je n'arrive &#224; rien envoyer (par smtp.free.fr) quand je suis en ADSL.

En revanche, quand je passe par le modem RTC (acc&#232;s gratuit Free bas d&#233;bit) tout fonctionne parfaitement, avec exactement les m&#234;mes param&#232;tres.

Bizarre  .

J'ai fini par prendre un compte &#224; La Poste pour pouvoir envoyer mes mails &#224; partir de l'application Mail.


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2006)

Et en essayant avec Thunderbird, par exemple ?


----------



## Aleck Eights (28 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> &#199;a n'a jamais march&#233; non plus chez moi. Je re&#231;ois les mails sans probl&#232;me (pop.free.fr fonctionne bien), mais je n'arrive &#224; rien envoyer (par smtp.free.fr) quand je suis en ADSL.
> 
> ...


J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me aussi chez Orange. M&#234;me avec wanadoo &#231;a fonctionnait pas les envois .
dans les r&#233;glages j'ai ce message " La tentative de connexion au serveur SMTP &#8220;smtp.orange.fr&#8221; a &#233;chou&#233;. Veuillez v&#233;rifier votre nom d'utilisateur et votre mot de passe. Si vous continuez, vous ne pourrez peut-&#234;tre pas recevoir de courrier &#233;lectronique."


Les adresses en .orange  fonctionne bien sur Mail mais la mienne en .wanadoo  je re&#231;oit mais impossible d'envoyer


----------



## jpetit2 (29 Août 2006)

grims a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais voici la reponse de mail, le message d'erreur est le suivant : le serveur "smtp.free.fr" ne peut pas être contacté sur le port 25


Bonsoir
Dans les préférences de mail, sur ton compte, lorsque tu cliques sur "smtp.free.fr", une liste apparaît avec une option "liste des serveurs". Si tu consultes cette liste, est-ce que le serveur "smtp.free.fr" apparaît? Si oui, est-ce le (ou les) compte l'utilisant apparaissent bien dans la colonne de droite?
Si non, je crois qu'il vaut mieux supprimer ton compte, fermer mail, réouvrir mail et recréer ton compte avec les bons paramètres. C'est ce que j'avais fait dans un passé lointain où j'ai rencontré ce problème et n'ai plus jamais eu de difficultés depuis.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Août 2006)

jpetit2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Dans les préférences de mail, sur ton compte, lorsque tu cliques sur "smtp.free.fr", une liste apparaît avec une option "liste des serveurs". Si tu consultes cette liste, est-ce que le serveur "smtp.free.fr" apparaît? Si oui, est-ce le (ou les) compte l'utilisant apparaissent bien dans la colonne de droite?
> Si non, je crois qu'il vaut mieux supprimer ton compte, fermer mail, réouvrir mail et recréer ton compte avec les bons paramètres. C'est ce que j'avais fait dans un passé lointain où j'ai rencontré ce problème et n'ai plus jamais eu de difficultés depuis.


Pour ma part, ça ne m'a pas redonné l'accès au serveur SMTP en ADSL. A la recréation des comptes, j'ai eu le message:


> _Le serveur SMTP smtp.free.fr ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et les informations entrées dans le champ Serveur d'envoi. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement non disponible.
> 
> Si vous poursuivez, vous risquez de ne pas pouvoir envoyer de courrier électronique._


Les paramètres étaient pourtant ceux indiqués dans le forum.

Et puis après, comme les comptes ont été détruits et recréés, les messages encore présents sur le serveur Free se sont rechargés, et ils se sont retrouvés en double dans les "boîtes aux lettres intelleigentes". Quelle pagaille !


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Août 2006)

Pourtant, dans l'Utilitaire de r&#233;seau, un Port Scan sur le serveur _smtp.free.fr_ me donne le port TCP 25 ouvert.

C'est donc bien un probl&#232;me d'identification.


----------



## Romjé (29 Août 2006)

Ouf vous me rassurez je ne suis pas le seul ! Moi non plus je n'arrive plus à envoyer de mails par wanadoo. Sauf que moi j'ai sorti l'artillerie lourde...
Mi-aout je suis passé chez Free (après 3 mois sans Internet). La mise à jour 10.4.7 (qui devait attendre depuis un moment j'imagine) a planté. J'ai donc cru que le pb de mail venait de là. J'ai alors réinstallé tout le système.
Voyant que ça continuait, je me suis dis que c'était du à la fusion wanadoo-orange.
Mais maintenant à la lecture de ce post (trouvé par hasard par miracle), je me dis que c'est un pb de config à cause de Free.

Alors qu'en est-il vraiment ?


----------



## Romjé (29 Août 2006)

Après plusieurs recherches sur différents forums, il semble qu'en fait quelque soit le compte mail utilisé, il faut utiliser le smtp du FAI. Dans mon cas, smtp.free.fr pour pouvoir envoyer mes mails @wanadoo.fr

Vous confirmez ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2006)

Romjé a dit:
			
		

> Après plusieurs recherches sur différents forums, il semble qu'en fait quelque soit le compte mail utilisé, il faut utiliser le smtp du FAI. Dans mon cas, smtp.free.fr pour pouvoir envoyer mes mails @wanadoo.fr
> 
> Vous confirmez ?




En effet, c'est le serveur d'envoi(smtp) du FAI qu'il faut utiliser pour tous ses comptes.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En effet, c'est le serveur d'envoi(smtp) du FAI qu'il faut utiliser pour tous ses comptes.


non , pas tous , 95%

Parmi les exceptions , gmail et yahoo


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2006)

je pense &#224; une solution
ACTIVER LE  POSTFIX du Mac 
Ainsi vous contournez les soucis de smtp

Pour ca 
soit vous passez par des logiciels et plugs facon postfix enabler ;payant, mais peut etre y en a t il en freeware
soit vous allez voir la manip de dorms 
l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3941693&postcount=18


----------



## Dorms (29 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,
Comme l'a sympathiquement demandé Pascalformac et pour vous éviter un souris elbow, je récapitule ici la manip que k'ai suivie:

Pour activer le serveur SMTP intégré à OSX, suivre les indications du site internet 
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=323

Autres sources internet trouvées mais non testées : 
http://www.gete.net/mac/article.php3?id_article=12
http://www.mactouch.com/systeme/con..._sous_macos_x_panther_et_tiger_article74.html

Attention, ceci active ponctuellement Postfix. En l'état, il faut re-tapper  dans Terminal "Sudo postfix start puis renseigner le mot de passe administrateur à chaque démarrage.
Pour que Postfix s'active automatiquement à chaque démarrage du Mac, il faut tapper les commandes suivantes dans Terminal(sans les $) :
$ sudo -s 
puis le password 
puis $ echo "/usr/sbin/postfix start" >> /etc/rc.local
(Trouvé dans les commentaires de http://www.xrings.net/xrings/breve.php3?id_breve=876).

Ca marche, même en étant sur un hotspot wifi !  et en plus, ça va beaucoup plus vite que par les FAI tradi...

A bientôt.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En effet, c'est le serveur d'envoi(smtp) du FAI qu'il faut utiliser pour tous ses comptes.


Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, l'envoi sur le serveur SMTP de La Poste fonctionne bien à partir de l'ADSL.

(Il a comme particularité de faire l'authentification par "Réponse au défi MD5").


----------



## Romjé (29 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> non , pas tous , 95%
> 
> Parmi les exceptions , gmail et yahoo




On peut se servir de gmail dans mail ??? Je croyais que le webmail était obligatoire...


----------



## Disto (30 Août 2006)

Romjé a dit:
			
		

> On peut se servir de gmail dans mail ??? Je croyais que le webmail était obligatoire...


Oui et ça marche très bien. Le tout est de suivre les conseils de configuration qui figurent ici.


----------



## Romjé (30 Août 2006)

Disto a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ça marche très bien. Le tout est de suivre les conseils de configuration qui figurent ici.




Je passe vraiment pour un bleu...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2006)

Romj&#233 a dit:
			
		

> On peut se servir de gmail dans mail ??? Je croyais que le webmail &#233;tait obligatoire...


bien sur 

et faire attention aux reglages des preferences compte ( sur mail) 
 pour ne pas effacer les messages recus du webmail et/ou y laisser une copie des envois &#233;crits sur Mail sur le compte en ligne
( c'est &#224; dire si on veut avoir des traces..ce qui est l'un des int&#233;r&#234;ts de gmail , ca et les filtres , les gestions  multi adresses et le bon antispam etc etc
 On le sait gmail est devenu tr&#232;s vite un des meilleurs webmail...)


----------

